# In Detail: Audi R8 (The Official Press Kit)



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi is entering the most discerning segment of the car market with its R8 mid-engine sports car – and immediately taking up a position among the leaders: equipped with the expertise that Audi has gathered from its involvement in motor sport and from building sporty premium-class cars, the R8 is the embodiment of superlative road behaviour, pioneering technology and fascinating design. The 420 bhp V8 FSI engine, quattro permanent four-wheel drive and the aluminium space-frame body endow the R8 with outstanding qualities to challenge for leadership of this segment, as do its excellent everyday suitability and Audi's typical standards of perfection in quality and finish. The basic price is EUR 104,400, and deliveries will commence in the second quarter of 2007.
* Full Story *


----------



## Pilon Pansy (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: In Detail: Audi R8 ([email protected])*

I'm in love. George thanks for the article.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: In Detail: Audi R8 (Pilon Pansy)*

NP. Check out the downloads we just added... some nice wallpapers.


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: In Detail: Audi R8 ([email protected])*

Ya thanks for adding that, I'm always looking for a new background for my computer


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

is it my computer or is the first paragraph shown twice?


----------



## Veerappan (Apr 1, 2005)

dankvwguy:
Nah, I'm seeing it too.
On topic:
Anyone feel like giving me $100k? I just found my next car. That thing is beautiful.


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: In Detail: Audi R8 ([email protected])*

One word: *Stunning*! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

my hypothetical hundred grand is now torn between this and a porsche, very nice


----------



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: In Detail: Audi R8 ([email protected])*

Audi's first true sports car. Sounds like they definitely got it right. I wonder if they plan to race it at all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B_TitusJr (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: In Detail: Audi R8 ([email protected])*

Put some wheel covers on it and I'll be Will Smith


----------



## RenoRS4 (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: In Detail: Audi R8 (B_TitusJr)*

God I Love this car!!! Thanks for the information!


----------



## ScooterMac01 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: In Detail: Audi R8 ([email protected])*

Oral diastolic rush, superflux, or just plain ol literary diarrhea. 
Who wrote that piece? Do they work for Land's End, or some other urban adventure outfitter catalog? Contrived at best.
Great car, though why pay so much more for something not that superior to the RS4 on paper?? Exclusive body style?? Do it right with the V 10, make it a GT3 RS contender, go drive it...then come back with some real world driving impressions...not a poor collection of adjectives selected at random for their "neat-O and super smart" quotient!
Cheers!
Scott


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: In Detail: Audi R8 (ScooterMac01)*

Perhaps because it really is better than an RS4 regardless on the tech specs? All aluminum construction, better suspension, probably higher output engine, definitely a few hundred pounds lighter, mid engine. Do you really think that it won't leave an RS4 behind pretty much anywhere?
And if they want a GT3 killer the last thing they need is a V10. Keep the V8, ditch the AWD and put it on a diet.


----------



## joe13472000 (Jul 19, 2004)

I wonder if this is the 'new look' of Audi as well as VW? Hint to VW, how about styling the upcoming Scirocco using elements of the R8. 
Even better, why not just outright copy the R8 body style, shrink it a little, put in the 2.0T with DSG powertrain, add a VW emblem, call it a Scirocco - and sell it for $25K? I suspect that VW could sell a 'few'!


----------



## Enophile (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: In Detail: Audi R8 ([email protected])*

Do your math boys. 104,000 Euros is about 134,000 dollars. That's one less trip to Vegas for you.


----------



## Cleaf41 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: In Detail: Audi R8 (Enophile)*

Is this car gonna come with a V10 option or no. If it did that would be sick


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: In Detail: Audi R8 (Enophile)*

Except that's not quite how they price them, they don't do a straight currency conversion. It's still gonna be over $100k tho. In order for me to have that kind of disposable cash laying around it's gonna take a trip to Vegas.


----------

